# soundcard ad1881 and dos?



## goosey (Jan 9, 2008)

i'm really stuck on this one and hopefully someone with expertise in here can help.
i'm despirately trying to get a batch of old PCs up and running in dos
i'm using win98 dos, when you turn the machine on it goes straight threw the autoexec.bat file to a prompt after loading the hymem.sys
. the old compaq p533 uses a soundmax ad1881 soundcard intergrated cards

the only problem with this is dispite looking everywhere i can not locate a dos driver for this card!!! its driving me nutts and i don't have the option of putting another cound card in there.

if i go into win98 the cound card works via window drivers
but if i boot straight into dos there is no code in the autoexec to install a driver.

does anyone have any ideas ???
i tired a sound blaster pci and sound blaster 16 dos driver but it fails to recognise the hardware. 
can i extract the driver from win98 and write code for it to run in dos?
even in win98 if i exit to a full screen dos prompt there is no sound working in dos

thanks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Download,install and run this utility.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html
Use it to find the model of your motherboard,then check
the manufacturer website for drivers.


----------



## goosey (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks for that ran the everest prog
tells me the sound card chipset is an intel 82801aa ac97
the actualy chip says on ad1881 on the motherboard.
however still not located dos drivers yet


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I am not seeing any DOS drivers for that audio setup.
You might see if you can get an old soundblaster 16 or AWE 64 on Ebay.
Install it and disable the onboard sound.
I have an old AWE64 in my old computer for DOS I got there.


----------



## goosey (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply
ive looked everywhere too
i have 100 machines to sort out so buying sound blaster cards is out of the question

i might try some other dos sound card drivers from other makes just to see if i can get a compatible chipset that works


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

[WEBQUOTE="The SoundMax FAQ"]37 Where can I find DOS drivers for SoundMAX?

SoundMAX does not support DOS operation. Audio may or may not work with different DOS applications.[/WEBQUOTE]

http://forms.analog.com/Form_Pages/soundMax/soundMaxSupportFAQ.html


----------

